# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Bò nướng ngói thơm nức mũi ở chợ đêm Bến Thành - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Bò nướng ngói*
> 
> _khu ẩm thực, ở cửa Đông chợ đêm Bến Thành, trên đường Phan Bội Châu, phường Bến Thành, quận 1, TP HCM. Bắt đầu bán từ 19h đến 24h hàng ngày. Mỗi phần bò nướng ngói có giá 95.000 đồng._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Bò nướng ngói*


*Một bếp than hồng, một miếng ngói nhỏ làm vì nướng, bên trên là những lát thịt bò được nướng chín vàng tỏa mùi thơm nức*.

Từ lâu, chợ đêm Bến Thành là địa điểm tham quan và mua sắm hấp dẫn đối với du khách trong và ngoài nước. Sôi động nhất là khu phố ẩm thực, nơi tập trung rất nhiều món ăn ngon của ba miền hấp dẫn thực khách.



Những lát thịt bò được ướp sẵn và nướng trên miếng ngói nhỏ. Đây là món ăn được rất nhiều người ưa thích khi ghé chợ đêm Bến Thành.
Đến đây bạn có thể bắt gặp những món ăn quen thuộc của người Việt Nam như gỏi cuốn, canh chua, cá kho, thịt luộc... Sẽ là thiếu sót nếu không nhắc đến món bò nướng ngói, một đặc sản của Sóc Trăng được rất nhiều du khách ưa thích.



Không chỉ thực khách Việt, mà du khách nước ngoài cũng ưa thích món ăn này. Trong ảnh là anh Pierre, du khách người Pháp đang thưởng thức món bò nướng ngói.
Món ăn đơn giản với một đĩa thịt bò được ướp sẵn, một chén nhỏ dầu ăn, bếp than hồng, miếng ngói nhỏ dùng làm vỉ nướng, đĩa rau sống, bánh tráng, bún và chén nước chấm. Tuy đơn giản là thế nhưng món ăn này mang đến sự thích thú cho thực khách khi được tự tay mình nướng chín vàng những lát thịt bò tươi ngon.



Đĩa thịt bò tươi ngon, được ướp sẵn gia vị nhìn thật hấp dẫn.
Đầu tiên, bạn đặt miếng ngói nhỏ lên bếp than hồng, khi miếng ngói nóng, múc vài thìa dầu rưới lên, chén dầu đặt ngay bên dưới miếng ngói để hứng dầu chảy xuống. Từng lát thịt bò đã ướp gia vị được cho lên nướng, trong quá trình nướng, thỉnh thoảng lại múc một thìa dầu rưới lên để thịt bò không bị cháy và thơm ngon.



Rau sống và bánh tráng là nguyên liệu ăn kèm không thể thiếu.
Những lát thịt bò được nướng chín vàng hấp dẫn, tỏa mùi thơm nức kích thích bao tử khiến bạn chỉ muốn thưởng thức ngay. Món bò nướng ngói có cách thưởng thức như những món cuốn khác. Đầu tiên bạn lấy một miếng bánh tráng mỏng, cho lên đó các loại rau như xà lách, tía tô, diếp cá, húng thơm, húng quế, một ít bún, vài lát thịt bò cuốn tròn lại chấm vào chén mắm nêm và thưởng thức.



Sau khi nướng chín, bò nướng ngói được thưởng thức như các món cuốn khác của người Việt.
Cái vị ngọt, thơm của thịt bò hòa trong cái vị mằn mặn hơi chua của mắm nêm cùng vị thơm, mát của các loại rau ăn kèm hòa quyện vào nhau tạo thành một hương vị thơm ngon, khiến thực khách vừa ăn vừa gật gù khen ngon.



Mắm nêm là thức chấm thơm ngon của món ăn này.
Bạn có thể thưởng thức món ăn này tại khu ẩm thực, ở cửa Đông chợ đêm Bến Thành, trên đường Phan Bội Châu, phường Bến Thành, quận 1, TP HCM. Bắt đầu bán từ 19h đến 24h hàng ngày. Mỗi phần bò nướng ngói có giá 95.000 đồng.




> *Bò nướng ngói*
> 
> _khu ẩm thực, ở cửa Đông chợ đêm Bến Thành, trên đường Phan Bội Châu, phường Bến Thành, quận 1, TP HCM. Bắt đầu bán từ 19h đến 24h hàng ngày. Mỗi phần bò nướng ngói có giá 95.000 đồng._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Bò nướng ngói*


Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan an o Sai Gon*

----------


## Amp21

Đặc sản hehe
Thật là hấp dẫn

----------


## khanhszin

chảy cả nc miếng, ngon tóa

----------


## khoan_gieng

hấp dẫn quá điiiiiiiiii

----------


## lunas2

thơm ngon quá... lâu rồi k dc ăn thịt bò nướng thèm wa

----------


## rose

ngon quá đi mất

----------


## lovetravel

uiiiiiii! thật là hấp dẫn

----------


## littlegirl

tuyệt quá, thèm thế

----------


## littlelove

trông ngon vậy trời nhìn đã muốn ăn rồi

----------

